# Kawasaki KLR 250 (AKA M1030 A2)



## frichtie (10 Mar 2005)

Hi all.
              I recently bought a military motorbike.   It's the latest model used by the forces (I suppose).
              It was left behind by the people responsible for the public auctions. And was later sold on the base. Only two bikes remained. They were the MP's bikes. Still has the original markings on it. (Except for the word "POLICE")

                  I need your help in order to learn more about these bikes. How many were there in service? Who used them?

                 Two years ago, I had another military bike:Armstrong MT-500. After Armstrong had to cease there activities, H-D took over the production of the MT-500.
                                                      I hope one day I can buy a WW2 BSA M-20. That would make a perfect with my wife's 1942 Willys MB.
            Thanks for your help,
                                                                        Eric


----------



## M1030 Fun (30 Aug 2010)

Do you still have the M1030 KLR?

LP


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Sep 2010)

M1030 Fun said:
			
		

> Do you still have the M1030 KLR?
> 
> LP



Nice necropost!  The OP hasn't been active here since 2007.


----------

